# new costumes



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I was on the phone with Disguise yesterday talking about what new costumes they had coming out for this year.

I haven't seen them, but they sound neat.

This line up will be murder victims. Each costume comes in a body bag with the discription on the death along with the murder weapon.

Does this sound neat?

Jeff


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

I love the body bag idea! It's nice that they throw in the murder weapon too.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I hope to get a catalog very soon, I'm very curious the quality and look, HMmmm?


----------

